# Globe and Mail Halloween Edition does spot on haunters



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I was called this week by the Globe and Mail. A reporter had seen my website and wanted to talk to me. He's doing a story on Canadians who go beyond the everyday celebration of Halloween, and to find out why we haunt. After he saw my place, he sent a photographer over for an hour to take pictures. 

I don't know how I'll be quoted, and I don't know what the other haunters he's interviewing will say, but I am curious how he'll spin it  Hopefully I didn't say anything stupid that gets taken out of context. It was really weird to have such a long, somewhat personal conversation with someone who a) doesn't haunt and b) I don't know. 

Even topics like pointing out that there is a difference between horror and haunt conventions, or it being an art form and not just a hobby . I had said to him "Art is such a subjective thing. People can look at two canvases on the wall. They may like one over the other, but they recognize both as art. When I look at home made props, I see art where others don't." 

I touched on the devastation when people thoughtlessly damage or steal props in 20 seconds that someone has spent weeks on to build.

I talked about parents who buy all the decorations for the kids, and how they are missing an opportunity to get the kids involved with creative projects they can be proud of by making their own (and missing the chance of spending time with the kids). 

I hope I represented the culture well. I don't know what he was expecting to meet, but I don't think he was expecting me. 

So if anyone is interested, I'll be (in some way or form) in the life section of the Globe and Mail on Friday. Hopefully I represented us well.

(For American Readers, the Globe and Mail is one of the main Canadian newspapers. It's also a more conservative paper, so I was surprised when I got the call.)


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Even topics like pointing out that there is a difference between horror and haunt conventions, or it being an art form and not just a hobby . I had said to him "Art is such a subjective thing. People can look at two canvases on the wall. They may like one over the other, but they recognize both as art. When I look at home made props, I see art where others don't."
> It's also a more conservative paper, so I was surprised when I got the call.)


It sounds like you hit on some great topics. This being an art form is how I feel too. The satisfaction I feel Halloween night is awesome. However, like all art, I never feel like I am "done".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Does the Globe and Mail have a web site? Perhaps you could post a link if the article goes on line. I'm sure a lot of folks would like to read it.

Sounds to me like you said all the right things.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

They do have a website. The main site is www.theglobeandmail.com and it should be posted in their Life section tomorrow (though I'm not sure how much you can view for free on the website. Some papers make you pay a subscription fee to see all of their content online).

If they post the article on there tomorrow, I'll be sure to provide a link.  Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sure you did us all proud Ghoul. I can't wait to read the article.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, he didn't print the things I would have liked him to, but what can you do? At least my picture made the online version (I haven't bought the actual paper yet). Here's the story.

Things to note: I don't have a husband. My parent's let me spray paint a tombstone *on the wall in the basement* (which in the important detail). I didn't say I was afraid to 'offend' someone, I said I didn't want to *upset* someone who might have had a traumatic experience. And then said that if that's the kind of prop you like, there is nothing wrong with it. *sigh* Reporters.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Good article, minus the issue with facts about you (*sigh* I wonder where newspapers find their reporters sometimes).  At least it showed Haunters in a positive light!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey... you may have been misquoted but at least they didn't go out of their way to paint you or the others as freaks and wierdos. Thank you for representin'!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Hey... you may have been misquoted but at least they didn't go out of their way to paint you or the others as freaks and wierdos. Thank you for representin'!


Very true. Overall, it's a nice article. As my own personal Halloween treat, I've gotten some amusing tongue-in-cheek congratulations from people (including my mother) on my secret nuptials/sudden acquisition of a husband


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link, Ghoul. Overall, a good article.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Rogers Tv did a short spot on a friend of mine in Pickering about his haunt which he was raising money for sick kids hospital


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice going Ghoul. Too bad he misquoted, but overall it was a nice article.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. Funny enough, in the print edition beneath the 'Hauntiholic' article on the haunters is an article titled "Rock Bottom Experience Usually Needed To Wake Up An Addict"...are they implying something? lol


----------

